# Translucent Rebel Charger - Is The Car Or The Drama More Interesting?



## jeffaary (Dec 11, 2004)

Read this:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/AURORA-AFX-REBEL-CHARGER-basically-Stolen-/301520825821?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item46340aaddd

then this:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/AURORA-REBEL-CHARGER-BOUGHT-AND-PAID-FOR-THE-RIGHT-WAY-/251830285314?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3aa2413402


----------



## Piz (Apr 22, 2002)

Well somebody is lying


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

jeffaary said:


> Read this:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/AURORA-AFX-REBEL-CHARGER-basically-Stolen-/301520825821?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item46340aaddd
> 
> ...


Drama, got 2 Luv-It ;-)

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Wish it had chrome bumpers...RM


----------



## jeffaary (Dec 11, 2004)

The seller has 100% feedback on 585 transactions. I'm guessing he either bought the car not knowing it was stolen, or it's not the same car. Who would be dumb enough to steal that car, then sell it on Ebay?


----------



## TheRockinator (May 16, 2007)

Wow, The first guy says he "forgot" to send by registered mail. What kind of moron sends a $1900 item un insured? Even though he may be right it's a situation that was entirely preventable.

Later The sheesh I mail insured for anything over $100 but then I don't have money to throw away Rockinator


----------



## leonus (Dec 17, 2013)

Anyone who even considers spending $9000 on a slot car has WAY too much money...

I love these things too, but good grief, not even if I had millions would I dream of spending that much..

Totes Cray Cray indeed&#55357;&#56841;


----------



## TUFFONE (Dec 21, 2004)

The sale is not actually intended to be for $9000. The number is just an attention getter to get people to view the verbage. The person who claims theft, even if he is correct, could not have any proof that the car is the same one. Any documentation should say that it was shipped and not received. Unless the car had a serial number or something that could be verified, there is no chance to prove ownership. I am watching this as it is somewhat interesting. I don't see how the proceedings can really go anywhere though. Just my take for what it is worth.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*When Confronted by My Little Pony, Apply the Ron White Standard.*



TheRockinator said:


> Wow, The first guy says he "forgot" to send by registered mail. What kind of moron sends a $1900 item un insured? Even though he may be right it's a situation that was entirely preventable.
> 
> Later The sheesh I mail insured for anything over $100 but then I don't have money to throw away Rockinator


Rock pretty well sums it up.



***** I know the history about it. There's only one as the others are destroyed as it was a miss production. *****

That's some pretty tall talk from the accuser. Short of a note from his mommy, I cannot wait to see how he is going to substantiate the pedigree of his long lost unicorn to the satisfaction of the local gendarmes.

So four score and seven, this rocket scientist crammed his unicorn in a box with a handful of Lucky Charms and submitted it uninsured to the regional punt pass and kick tryouts for USPS? He's been sitting in the pumpkin patch with Linus all these years waiting for the great pumpkin to re-appear. 

For right or for wrong, ya really cant fix stupid. Not then, and not now.


----------



## jeffaary (Dec 11, 2004)

^^^ :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

1st link is not good. What did I miss???

Only see a car for 9700????


----------



## leonus (Dec 17, 2013)

First link was the same thing but the description said that it was someone's car that had been stolen from them and not paid for... A long time ago... Or something...

Now I'm kinda confused too..&#55357;&#56848;


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

I dont see whats so rare about this car, I have 3 or 4, cant remember for sure, might have mailed one out to somewhere, no tracking or shipping info

Just kidding, what a pissing match

Tuned in to watch both listings

Boosted


----------



## tgallaway (Jun 17, 2013)

The word I got from The Seller Robert W. is his car came from Slot Car Johnny.
not sure if it was straight to him or someone else.
It is pictured in John's book in the back I think. never heard of the guy from Canada that claims it was stolen, with his 82 feedback.

even if it was sent to Philly, does not mean it was Robert W. there are more than one slot car guy in Philly,it could have passsed hands several times.

Robert W. listed this same car a couple month's ago for 4500.00, aboot 3700.00 to high, in my opion.
rare but not one of a kind, also the bumpers are very ugly.

never kid yourself when you think you have the only one. no such thing unless you make it yourself.

I would not appreciate someone calling me a thief, you better have some proof.

good luck to both, Tom G.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

tgallaway said:


> The word I got from The Seller Robert W. is his car came from Slot Car Johnny.
> not sure if it was straight to him or someone else.
> It is pictured in John's book in the back I think. never heard of the guy from Canada that claims it was stolen, with his 82 feedback.
> 
> ...


sounds like 2 guys trying to cash-in on a scam 2 me (??)
Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## tgallaway (Jun 17, 2013)

Bubba 123, I certainly did not say or imply that.

I'm just saying he has no proff that this is the same car he is talking about.

If I lost a 1900.00 car, I would have saved tyour name and shipping address.

Tom


----------



## jeffaary (Dec 11, 2004)

On a more important topic, anyone know what this is? The "original" owner says it was a factory error (miss production). If that's the case why would they have installed the bumpers, and unchromed ones that are the same color? Seems more likely it's a prototype or test shot...


----------



## urnuts (Jul 3, 2012)

"...ago for 4500.00, _aboot_ 3700.00 to high..."

Are you making fun of Canadians? Ha Ha... just kidding.


----------



## rdm95 (May 8, 2008)

As entertaining as this may be, eBay should not be allowing this to continue for this long.. I reported both items as a no item listing, containing gratuitous comments.. eBay is not the platform to launch your verbal diarrhea for the entire world to see! I really hope they put an end to this soon because it's absolutely disgusting!


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

But you get FREE shipping.:thumbsup:


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

I love it .... hope to see it play out. Good stuff for those that have nothing to hide.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

tgallaway said:


> Bubba 123, I certainly did not say or imply that.
> 
> I'm just saying he has no proff that this is the same car he is talking about.
> 
> ...


Hi Tom,
I AGREE, U DID NOT IMPLY in ANY WAY....
this was just "MY" personal senile interpretation :thumbsup:
I've seen quite a bit of scams in my Ebay years as a seller,, so I'm a bit Cynical on a story like this... how ever, I enjoy reading 'em :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

I don't usually get involved with these type things, but the seller of the PA car is a long time acquaintance and this has reached the absurd.

The Slanderous comments and personal attack should NOT be allowed to continue not to mention the airing of his own personal laundry on ebay.........the auction has been posted again. IMHO the seller should be blocked from selling for a period of time to prevent it from happening again. 


I sent the seller the following............

Sir, with all due respect....while it is not my job to tell you what to do, ebay is NOT the place to air your problems and name call. There are better places to communicate your issues in our little slot car collecting community. Lets stick to buying and selling on ebay. 

Furthermore, while I sympathize with your plight, I am the original owner/seller of the car in question which is from a former employee from Aurora's European manufacture.....while I have not seen your car personally I doubt this is the car you purportedly sold/had.



As someone famous once said......

"Believe nothing, no matter where you read it, or who said it"




-----------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

"Believe nothing, no matter where you read it, or who said it"

,and I don't, that's what makes this so fun.

I'd like to see this played out to the bitter end. I think the person, or persons in the wrong should be known buy all while the innocent walk away head held high.


----------



## jeffaary (Dec 11, 2004)

Tom and SCJ; thanks for setting the story straight on the car in question. Sounds like there's more than one out there.

SCJ - can you explain exactly what that car is and why it is a different shade of orange than the production pieces, and why the bumpers are not chromed?

Thank you.

-Jeff


----------



## leonus (Dec 17, 2013)

wheelszk said:


> But you get FREE shipping.:thumbsup:


Lol&#55357;&#56833;&#55357;&#56833;


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

jeffaary said:


> SCJ - can you explain exactly what that car is and why it is a different shade of orange than the production pieces, and why the bumpers are not chromed?
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> -Jeff


 
From what I have been able to surmise, they were a cost reduced (i.e. no chrome plating) color scheme slated to be one of the "push" cars.......I've only seen a hand full and always tracked them back to Europe. I can also tell you I've seen at least one with the flag colors reversed.

On a scale of one to ten I would say a 9......right up there with the Castrol Williams F1 and the Lt Blue/Black/Silver Speedsteer Mercury Stocker.



-----------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

Oh hey and to answer your question jeffaary ....... I like the drama more than the car.


----------

